# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  In hộp giấy đựng quà giá rẻ bất ngờ tại Hà Nội

## truonglam9996

In hộp giấy đựng quà giá tốt tại Hà Nội

Ngày nay, việc in hộp giấy đựng quà tặng đã trở thành phổ biến của các nhà muốn làm tặng phẩm cho khách hàng của mình. Quà tặng được gói, đựng trong các hộp giấy thân thương, xinh xắn sẽ làm cho người nhận cảm nhận được sự trân trọng mà người gửi tặng cho mình. nhà in ấn và thiết kế F5 chuyên cung cấp dòng sản phẩm túi quà tặng bằng giấy hay *in hộp giấy đựng quà tặng đẹp Hà Nội* cho những khách hàng có nhu cầu cần mua hộp giấy đựng quà tặng để chứa đựng những sản phẩm của mình.



[size=4]Hộp giấy mang quà tặng là sản phẩm dạng hộp, được dùng

----------


## ninhhanoi

*NHẬT BẢN ĐƠN HÀNG NỮ LÀM MAY

*NHẬT BẢN: TUYỂN 250 NỮ CÔNG NHÂN MAY
THÔNG BÁO
Tuyển nữ công nhân may đi làm việc tại Nhật Bản 

*Liên Hệ A.Ninh: 0963.403.357- 0943410186* (Anh chị ra bến xe Giáp Bát hoặc Nước Ngầm cty sắp xếp người ra đón nhé).


1- Tiêu chuẩn:
- Số lượng : 250 Nữ : Tuổi từ 18 đến dưới 36
- Trình độ văn hóa : tốt nghiệp cấp 2 trở lên
- Không mắc bệnh truyền nhiễm, loạn thị, mù màu, mắc bệnh run chân tay.
- Có khám sức khỏe của 1 trong 3 bệnh viện Giao Thông, Hồng Ngọc, Tràng An bản còn giá trị.
- Đã qua sơ tuyển của công ty.
2- Quyền lợi và nghĩa vụ của thực tập sinh kỹ năng:

a. Quyền lợi:
- Công việc : may trang phục
- Thời hạn hợp đồng : 03 năm có thể ra hạn 2 năm.
- Mức lương cơ bản: 130.000 Yên/tháng trưa kể tăng ca 
- Chế độ làm thêm giờ, ngày nghỉ, ngày lễ: theo luật lao động Nhật Bản .
- Thời gian làm việc : 08 giờ/ngày, 06 ngày/tuần
- Nơi làm việc : Okayama Nhật Bản .
- Điều kiện ăn, ở : chủ sử dụng bố trí chỗ ở, thực tập sinh tự lo chi phí ăn, uống.
- Các chế độ bảo hiểm thực tập sinh kỹ năng được hưởng: theo luật lao động Nhật Bản
- Đối tác Nhật Bản trực tiếp tuyển ngày 25/ 05/2017, dự kiến xuất cảnh sau trúng tuyển từ 4-6 tháng.
- Sau trúng tuyển học viên phải học tiếng 4 tháng, rèn luyện sức khỏe và ý thức chấp hành nội quy.
b. Chi phí : liên hệ trực tiếp về công ty


3- Hồ sơ bao gồm:
- Hồ sơ theo mẫu của CÔNG TY.
- Hộ chiếu, Giấy khám sức khỏe ( theo mẫu của Bệnh Viện được chỉ định ).
- 10 ảnh 4x6 (mới nhất), Bằng cấp chuyên môn (nếu có), Giấy lý lịch tư pháp của sở tư pháp.
- Các bằng cấp và giấy tờ khác có liên quan (nếu có).
- Hoàn thành khóa học giáo dục định hướng và ngoại ngữ tại trung tâm đào tạo 
PHÍ ĐI: 6000$

$Link$

----------

